# Kodak?



## greasemonkey (Feb 27, 2006)

I know that Kodak recently stoped makeing b/w paper.  I've also heard some rumers of other companies going out of business/not making paper/35mm film any more.  What is actually happing, and what compines are stoping production?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 27, 2006)

It changes everyday.  I imagine that eventually all traditional BW darkroom supplies will be dropped by the big companies, because there isn't enough money in it anymore.  Start looking for niche companies to support.

These guys want to keep it alive

http://www.jandcphotography.com/

Check here for more info on sources

www.apug.org


----------



## ThomThomsk (Feb 27, 2006)

From what I read on APUG, Kodak has an issue with scaling down certain of its paper production processes, which is why b&w production has stopped. On the other hand, they have just announced some new film products, including an 800 ISO colour negative film, and a new line of movie film including Super 8. Amazing - who would have thought there were still enough Super 8 users out there? The end of the world is not nigh...

Then you have new products from Rollei (re-badged Maco films), Fuji continue to release new films, Ilford have new products including the re-release of postcard paper. I can count at least 15 film manufacturers and several paper makers, so don't worry, just get out and take photos and keep buying the products.

Thomsk


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 27, 2006)

I buy my B&W film & developer from *J and C* so far they have be good


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 24, 2015)

I am absolutely gobslapped that some people are offering 8mm film. It never occurred to  me that format would last this long. Not cheap. I have several rolls of 8mm Wards movie film that need developing. I think I shot them in the 1970s.


----------

